# Laptop gegen PC tauschen oder verkaufen?



## Naphu (27. Mai 2013)

Moin,

Ich darf im Moment einen Laptop (NP-RC730 - ÜBERSICHT | SUPPORT | SAMSUNG) mein Eigen nennen. Ich habe mir diesen damals
während meiner BW-Zeit gekauft um auch in der Kaserne spielen zu können. 
Nun bin ich wieder ein freier Mann und würde gerne wieder auf einen Desktop umsteigen. Der Laptop wird eh nur noch als Station genutzt denn ich habe
dort eine Maus, Tastatur und Monitor angeschlossen.

Ich habe den mal bei ebay-kleinanzeigen reingestellt zum Tausch gegen einen PC und habe nun folgendes Angebot bekommen:

AMD FX-6100 6x3,30 Ghz 
Msi GT 640 mit 2 Gb Speicher 
8 GB Ram ADATA 
500 GB Festplatte
Asus M5a78l-m Mainboard 
LC Power mit 420 watt
(Zusätzlich noch einen TFT, der aber nicht nennenswert ist)
Mehr konnte er mir nicht nennen, da er (anscheinend) keine Ahnung hat.

Meine Frage ist nun: Würde sich der Tausch lohnen? Hätte ich mehr Leistung? Oder sollte ich versuchen den Laptop zu verkaufen und etwas
Eigenes zusammenstellen? Wieviel könnte ich für den Laptop noch bekommen(Garantie noch bis Ende des Jahres)?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt meine vielen Fragen beantworten und bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus.

MfG


----------



## ZeroX360 (27. Mai 2013)

Nein der Tausch lohnt nicht.
Verhöker dein Notebook einfach leg etwas Kohle drauf.
Und dann hast einen schicken Desktop.

Alleine für die GT 640 und das LC-Power Ding muss man schon...


----------



## Naphu (27. Mai 2013)

Alles klar! Danke für die direkte Antwort! 

Ich versuche mal im Netz nach einem ähnlichen Laptop zu suchen, da ich keinen Plan habe wie viel ich noch nehmen kann 

MfG


----------



## Professor Theorie (27. Mai 2013)

servus,

meines Wissens nach sind Wertschätzungen außerhalb des Marktplatzes nicht erlaubt, daher gebe ich auch keine ab, man korrigiere mich bitte, falls dem nicht so ist.

Den Laptop gegen diesen PC zu tauschen halte ich mMn nicht für sinnvoll, der Neupreis des Rechners liegt vermutlich um 300-400€, wodurch der Tausch für dich unvorteilhaft wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2013)

Ein Tausch wäre kein wirklicher Gewinn, das meiste der Teile sind zusammengefegte Ladenhüter und Trümmerteile. Einen Wert des Laptops zu nennen ist nur auf dem Marktplatz gestattet wo dir leider noch der Zugang verwehrt ist ( 100 Postings + 60 Tage angemeldet im Forum ). Ein Tipp wäre mit genauer Modellbezeichnung mal in der Bucht zu schauen was dafür aufgerufen wird


----------



## Naphu (27. Mai 2013)

ohje das wusste ich nicht :o
Dann wollte ich euch ja zu etwas verbotenem verleiten, sorry dafür. 

Das Problem bei mir ist ja leider, dass ich den Laptop erst verkaufen muss um mir erst danach einen PC kaufen zu können.
Aber so ist das nun mal.

Danke für eure Antworten und das Beraten!
Ich hätte da wohl einen Fehltausch gemacht :o

MfG

Edit: In der Bucht habe ich 5 Laptops gefunden mit den Kriterien 
http://www.ebay.de/sch/Notebooks-Ne...egeräte_Notebooks&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2013)

Naphu schrieb:


> Ich hätte da wohl einen Fehltausch gemacht :oMfG



Ja das hättest du.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2013)

Schaue mal unter beendete Angebote, welches von den Modellen paßt könnte man mit ca 80% des dortigen Preises ( günstiger Preis ) ansetzen ungefähr


----------

